

DINO PET // a living, bioluminescent night light / pet - molbioguy
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/yonder/dino-pet-a-living-bioluminescent-night-light-pet

======
molbioguy
Always an enticing product idea: something bioluminescent that sits on your
nightstand. Not as cool as bioluminescent goldfish (as in Big Bang Theory),
but still could be impressive. If successful, is this a harbinger of more
biological toys?

